# Probleme mit SATA und P-IDE: Kernel findet nicht alle Geräte

## Phlogiston

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe nach wie vor noch das Problem mit meinen Festplatten und CDROM

Laufwerken, die ich nicht alle miteinander benutzen kann. Nun mit bios

Einstellungen, die alle Geräte erkennen lässt, funktioniert es ohne Probleme

mit knoppix. Mit jener Einstellungen wäre auch die SATA Boot und root

Festplatte das erste Device und somit habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Booten.

Nun wie gesagt, mit konppix gehts. Zuerst erkennt er de Chip ICH5 und dann

kommen die normalen Festplatten und CDROM Laufwerke von /dev/hda - hdd. Die

SATA Platte ist unter /dev/sda zu finden. Also alles wunderbar.

Aber warum ist dies mit meinem Kernel nicht möglich? Ist der Kernel von

knoppix ein spezieller? Oder sind das, so wie ich es vermute Boot Optionen die es

ausmachen, dass Knoppix alles erkennt? Wenn ja, wo finde ich diese, wer hat

nen Tipp?

Knoppix Version 3.6 mit kernel 2.6 geboot. Hab dann noch nen dmesg gemacht

 und die config vom Kernel aus /usr/src/linux/.config kopiert. Hänge das noch

 an.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

dmesg von knoppix kernel:

```

Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f75e0

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x63cf, dseg 0xf0000

PnPBIOS: 14 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 14 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

00:00:1f[A] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18 level low

00:00:1f[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17 level low

00:00:1d[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16 level low

00:00:1d[B] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19 level low

00:00:1d[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23 level low

00:02:08[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20 level low

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8807000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:dcd0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1098451518.4294966424:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

Initializing Cryptographic API

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 100000K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: 100% native mode on irq 18

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: MAXTOR 6L060J3, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 53073U6, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0xec00-0xec07,0xe802 on irq 18

hdc: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1213S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: TSSTcorpDVD-ROM TS-H352A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0xe400-0xe407,0xe002 on irq 18

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117266688 sectors (60040 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 59772900 sectors (30603 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=59298/16/63

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 >

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xFC00 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3c68 86:3c01 87:4003

88:20ff

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA7, 156368016 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG SP0812C   Rev: SU10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xFC08 irq 15

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x177

scsi1 : ata_piix

SCSI device sda: 156368016 512-byte hdwr sectors (80060 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

irq 18: nobody cared!

 [<c01082da>] __report_bad_irq+0x22/0x74

 [<c0108390>] note_interrupt+0x4c/0x78

 [<c010865c>] do_IRQ+0x14c/0x17c

 [<c0106d68>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c011115c>] delay_pmtmr+0x10/0x18

 [<c01c40a0>] __delay+0xc/0x10

 [<c025d58e>] psmouse_sendbyte+0x4a/0x88

 [<c025d71b>] psmouse_command+0x14f/0x188

 [<c025e389>] ps2pp_init+0x25/0x238

 [<c025da0a>] psmouse_extensions+0xde/0x188

 [<c025dde9>] psmouse_connect+0xe9/0x224

 [<c025f444>] serio_find_dev+0x4c/0x50

 [<c025f7d2>] serio_register_port+0x1e/0x30

 [<c03cf869>] i8042_port_register+0x45/0x64

 [<c03cfa7b>] i8042_init+0x15f/0x168

 [<c03b484b>] do_initcalls+0x27/0xa4

 [<c01004dc>] init+0xe8/0x234

 [<c01003f4>] init+0x0/0x234

 [<c0104221>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xc

handlers:

[<c022ce98>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1c0)

[<c022ce98>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1c0)

Disabling IRQ #18

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 15

PM: Reading pmdisk image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as

device

scsi2 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: LITE-ON   Model: DVDRW SOHW-1213S  Rev: TS05

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

scsi3 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: TSSTcorp  Model: DVD-ROM TS-H352A  Rev: TS01

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 1x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_deregister

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_reset_deregister

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_config

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_device_driver_deregister

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_free_msg_frame

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_print_ioc_summary

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_GetIocState

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_put_msg_frame

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_register

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_add_sge

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_event_deregister

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_adapter_find_next

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_read_ioc_pg_3

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_event_register

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_send_handshake_request

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_device_driver_register

mptscsih: Unknown symbol DmpService

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_ASCQ_TableSz

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_v_ASCQ_TablePtr

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_get_msg_frame

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_ScsiOpcodesPtr

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_reset_register

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_HardResetHandler

mptscsih: Unknown symbol mpt_adapter_find_first

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.04

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

seagate: ST0x/TMC-8xx not detected.

DC390: 0 adapters found

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

uhci_hcd: version magic '2.6.6 SMP preempt 386 gcc-2.95' should be '2.6.7 SMP

preempt 386 gcc-3.3'

ohci_hcd: version magic '2.6.6 SMP preempt 386 gcc-2.95' should be '2.6.7 SMP

preempt 386 gcc-3.3'

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

sbp2: Unknown parameter `sbp2_serialize_io'

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

irq 18: nobody cared!

 [<c01082da>] __report_bad_irq+0x22/0x74

 [<c0108390>] note_interrupt+0x4c/0x78

 [<c010865c>] do_IRQ+0x14c/0x17c

 [<c0106d68>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c01040f7>] mwait_idle+0x33/0x4c

 [<c01040b1>] cpu_idle+0x2d/0x40

 [<c03b47cf>] start_kernel+0x1a3/0x1e8

handlers:

[<c022ce98>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1c0)

[<c022ce98>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1c0)

Disabling IRQ #18

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

cloop: Initializing cloop v2.01

cloop: loaded (max 8 devices)

cloop: /cdrom/KNOPPIX/KNOPPIX: 30369 blocks, 65536 bytes/block, largest block

is 65552 bytes.

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000cc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 14 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

hw_random: RNG not detected

gameport: pci0000:02:02.1 speed 994 kHz

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.14 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:02:03.0, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf7efe000

bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb

bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878) [card=10,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00fffffb [init]

bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]

bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom: model=38104, tuner=Philips FI1216 MK2 (5), radio=no

bttv0: using tuner=5

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips:

tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54

(PV951),ta8874z

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles)) by bt878 #0

[sw]

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8cd3f00, 00:11:09:03:11:48, IRQ 23

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 04:02:19 Jul 28 2004

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

i810: Intel ICH5 found at IO 0xc400 and 0xc800, MEM 0xfebff600 and

 0xfebff500, IRQ 17

i810: Intel ICH5 mmio at 0xf8cd5600 and 0xf8cf0500

i810_audio: Primary codec has ID 2

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

i810_audio: Connection 0 with codec id 2

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: ALG96 (Unknown)

i810_audio: only 48Khz playback available.

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 2 Unable to map surround DAC's (or DAC's not

 present), total channels = 2

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20a, 04:02:58 Jul 28 2004

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 10 model 0x8065 found, IO at 0xb800-0xb81f, IRQ 18

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: EMC40 (Unknown)

emu10k1: SBLive! 5.1 card detected

irq 18: nobody cared!

 [<c01082da>] __report_bad_irq+0x22/0x74

 [<c0108390>] note_interrupt+0x4c/0x78

 [<c010865c>] do_IRQ+0x14c/0x17c

 [<c0106d68>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c01c27ae>] __down_read+0x1a/0xcc

 [<c0118018>] do_page_fault+0x2d4/0x480

 [<c0117f81>] do_page_fault+0x23d/0x480

 [<f8b42983>] usb_hcd_irq+0x27/0x50 [usbcore]

 [<c010828f>] handle_IRQ_event+0x2f/0x58

 [<c01085eb>] do_IRQ+0xdb/0x17c

 [<c0117d44>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x480

 [<c0106e65>] error_code+0x2d/0x38

handlers:

[<c022ce98>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1c0)

[<c022ce98>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1c0)

[<f8b4295c>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x50 [usbcore])

[<f8d51698>] (emu10k1_interrupt+0x0/0x128 [emu10k1])

Disabling IRQ #18

Adding 795176k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-2 extents:1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x200000

ReiserFS: sda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda4: journal params: device sda4, size 8192, journal first block

18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda4: checking transaction log (sda4)

ReiserFS: sda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda4: warning: Created .reiserfs_priv on sda4 - reserved for xattr

storage.

```

----------

## tgurr

Das Problem hatte ich auch, die Lösung dafür war die S-ATA/SCSI Sachen fest in den Kernel einzukompilieren und die ATA/IDE Sachen als Module die ich dann beim Systemstart von der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 laden lasse, somit werden sie erst _nach_ den SCSI Treibern geladen und der Kernel kommt nicht mehr durcheinander.

----------

## Phlogiston

aha... das muss ich gleich testen, macht das denn Knoppix auch so? sieht jedenfalls nicht so aus... oder täusche ich mich da?

----------

## tgurr

Knoppix arbeitet soweit ich weiß (fast) nur mit Modulen und nicht mit fest Einkompiliertem und wenn ich mich nicht irre werden dort auch die SCSI Module zuerst geladen.

----------

## Phlogiston

dann wären dass ide-cd und ide-disk oder?

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Knoppix arbeitet soweit ich weiß (fast) nur mit Modulen und nicht mit fest Einkompiliertem und wenn ich mich nicht irre werden dort auch die SCSI Module zuerst geladen.

 

aber: (aus der config)

```

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

```

Ich hoffe einfach dass es funktioniert. Habe jetzt beides als Modul gemacht.

----------

## tgurr

Hm ich weiß nicht genau ob es dasselbe Problem ist wie bei mir damals, bei mir kam der Kernel zumidest auch ziemlich durcheinander und hat dann nichtmal gebootet weil er die Geräte durcheinander gebracht hat, tut mir leid das ich nicht genauere Informationen geben kann. Wäre auch gut möglich das das schon in neueren Kernel Versionen verbessert wurde und du ein anderes Problem hast aber ein Versuch ist es zumindest wert  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

ja ich habs gesteste aber es hat leider nichts gebracht. Er reagiert gar nicht auf die Module und kann auch nichts finden... was für bios einstellungen soll ich den verwenden. Hmm wobei bei knoppix gehts ja... ich stells jetzt mal so ein wie bei knoppix.

Falls sonst noch wer einen Tipp, bitte melden...

----------

## Phlogiston

lool... ich bin so dämlich. Das Problem war dass der Ide Treiber für mein ICH5 Chip nicht aktiviert war. 

Jedoch kommt schon das nächste Problem. Er zeigt nun alles schön an, bringt jedoch Fehler mit IRQ usw. Er hat also Probleme mit allen Geräten zusammen' An was liegt das? Soll ich SCSI mal ganz rausnehmen und es so versuchen?

Grüsse Phlogiston

----------

## Phlogiston

auch wenn ich kein scsi mehr im kernel habe, versucht er die Platte als SCSI Drive zu verwenden. Was ist das den für ein ICH5 Treiber? Und muss ich die andern IDE Optionen abschalten?

Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen, der vieleicht auch ein ICH5Chip auf seinem Mainbaord hat?

----------

## tgurr

Unter ATA in der Kernelkonfiguration, support for SATA (ist depracated da es ja jetzt unter SCSI läuft) und SCSI emulation support raus genommen ?

wenn nicht mach das mal  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

sorry ich blick da nicht mehr durch... 

im moment kriege ich bei den Versuchen nur IRQ Fehler beim booten, weil er, so wies auschschaut auch mein cdrom usw. als SCSI mappen will.

Kannst du mir sagen, was ich nun genau aktivieren soll und was nicht? Danke

----------

